# smoking in the wind



## bigwalk

Hey all,

  I am about to fire up the smoker and the wind is quite "refreshing" today. I have a Brinkman vertical gas smoker. Do I need to worry with the wind, will it mess with the temp? What could I do to fix it all? Thanks!


----------



## the dude abides

Where do you live?  Is it cold out?  Yes, the wind can wreak havoc on a smoker.


----------



## bigwalk

North GA. It is about forty degrees out with nice gusty breezes


----------



## the dude abides

Just try to get it to an area with a little wind as possible.  Or try and create a wind break of some form.  Turn your vents away from the wind.  Good luck.


----------



## Bearcarver

How hot does that little chimney vent on the top get?

If it's doesn't get too hot, how about a box a few inches bigger than that vent, with a whole bunch of holes cut in it.

That would break up the wind, so it doesn't suck the heat out, yet allow the smoke to continue on it's way.

Just a thought---I use something similar on top of my MES vent.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

I don't have any experience with a propane smoker, I have a WSM & as we speak I have my smoker going in about 20-25 mph winds. OK it's about 55 out which is just a tad warmer than you, but I just keep the top vent open full & shut the bottom vents all the way down. Just leave one a little bit open on the side away from the wind. It's holding 225 easily. I wouldn't recommend shutting down the top vent because you may get a build up of creosote on the meat. You need to get the air flowing out the top freely. Maybe today it would be better to use your MES . I have one of those as well & the wind doesn't seem to bother them much. Good luck & let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Bearcarver

Here's what I did with my MES 40:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99467/mes-wind-problem-solution

Bear


----------



## bigwalk

Thanks for the input. I dont have any vents on the bottom to control airflow. It is open all the way around the bottom with the propane burner mounted. I wrapped alluminum foil around the base and left enough to still pull enough of a draft to burn cleanly. I think it did the trick. I am holding pretty steady, so I think I am ok. On another note, where can I find out what all of these acronyms that everyone uses describing things? It looks like greek to me!!


----------



## mballi3011

Now you can build a wind break out of just about anything from a sheet of plywood to a regular sheet off the bed too. So I would keep in mind what theses folks told you and see what uyou have laying around to create a windbreak.


----------



## SmokinAl

BIGWALK said:


> Thanks for the input. I dont have any vents on the bottom to control airflow. It is open all the way around the bottom with the propane burner mounted. I wrapped alluminum foil around the base and left enough to still pull enough of a draft to burn cleanly. I think it did the trick. I am holding pretty steady, so I think I am ok. On another note, where can I find out what all of these acronyms that everyone uses describing things? It looks like greek to me!!


Here's a list of most of them:

*Acronym**Definition*2-2-1Method of Smoking Baby Backs - 2 hours smoked - 2 hours wrapped - 1 final hour unwrapped3-2-1Method of Smoking Spare Ribs - 3 hours smoked - 2 hours wrapped - 1 final hour unwrapped5 Day eCourseA 5 day email course on how to smoke meatABT  Atomic Buffalo Turd - A stuffed smoked jalepeno pepperBCCBeer Can ChickenBDSBig Drum SmokerBGEBig Green EggBSKDBrinkmann Smoke King DeluxeBWSBackwoods SmokerCBPCracked Black PepperCCSVCamp Chef Smoke VaultECBEl Cheapo BrinkmanEVOOExtra Virgin Olive OilFattyA 1 pound chub of breakfast sausage turned into a smoked delicasyGOSMGreat Outdoors Smoky Mountain SmokerKCBSKansas City BBQ SocietyMBNMemphis BBQ NetworkMESMasterbuilt Electric SmokehouseOTBSOrder of the Thin Blue SmokePHDPost Hole DiggerSFB
Images of Smoked Food.. usually makes you drool;-)

Side Fire Box
SMFWhat Most of Us Endearingly Call The Smoking Meat ForumsSnPSmoke n PitTBSThin Blue SmokeUDSUgly Drum SmokerWSMWeber Smoky Mountain - Smoker


----------

